# What CD have you HATED!?



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Simple as that... have you had a cloth diaper that you hated??

I am in the stash making process and see a lot of recommendations but I want to know what you didn't like and why...


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

These: http://www.ecobaby.com/catalog/product.asp?pf_id=pcabs These are the reason I tried and gave up on cloth diapering two seperate times with each of my two boys. They look and feel AWESOME and I was so excited to be given them for free- the whole set-up with lots of inserts and some covers and everything-- but those diapers-- ugh-- they were such a disappointment. I was given them by someone else who, ironically, also gave up on cloth diapering while trying to use these. I didn't make the connection before but now I wonder if these diapers played a role in quitting for her, too. Anyway, we found that they fit poorly (a narrow range of sizes), leaked, and the worst thing about them is that the snaps come off SO easily-- and you can't get them back on because they totally tear off. I am so glad I didn't spend any money on them because they are expensive!!! I gave them back to the lady who gave them to me-- well, except for the many that were unusable due to missing snaps.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't hate bum genus, but I didn't love them either. The velcro was was too small for my big baby.... I was using the One Size and she was only 3 months old and I could see that the velcro would not be working for very long.


----------



## DizzyMissLizzy (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorite cover is thirsties so I tried their AIO and had leaks every time we used it. I guess I could stuff it with inserts but then what's the point in an AIO?


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I really don't like the wonderoo OS pocket... we get horrible wing droop and it just fits all sorts of funky.


----------



## DeerMother (Apr 22, 2008)

bum genius 3.0

After seven months of use, this one size diaper is falling apart. Not worth the money, imo.


----------



## jocelynr (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
I really don't like the wonderoo OS pocket... we get horrible wing droop and it just fits all sorts of funky.

Yep, me too! I don't like that it only has two sets of snaps for the sizing, so it always poofs out in the middle. Dd always seems wet around the legs, no matter what I do.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

Swaddlebees pockets. Never worked for us.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Little Lambs AIO. I bought a few of these when I was pregnant with DS, and they never worked for us. The first time I took him out by myself to go grocery shopping I thought an AIO would be convenient. No. We ended up with pee all over him, me and the sling. I gave them a few more chances then got rid of them. Life is too short (and I'm not patient enough) to use crappy diapers.


----------



## Pat899 (Nov 11, 2008)

G-diapers... a waste, just a waste.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't like Swaddlebees. They're too trim, and we always, always had leaks. I also don't really like the Bum Genius. They're not durable. I have fuzzi bunz that have been in continuous use for 4 1/2 years, and they're still in good shape. Our bum genius were worn out in less than a year.

I'm not a big pocket diaper fan to begin with, actually.


----------



## ICURNMama (Oct 28, 2008)

Dappi fitteds and wraps! Someone gave me some of these when my LO was born and I almost gave up on CD because of them. Leaks, leaks, leaks!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pat899* 
G-diapers... a waste, just a waste.

I couldn't pass up without a smile at this.

*****************************

now back to my answer.

IMO -- any cloth is better than a chemically loaded disposable.
Please keep in mind as your building your stash, what works for some may be just the opposite for the person across the table. You may have the Best, Most popular, cutiest diapers purchased by many and it can be exactly what does not work for you, for many reasons.
You can have a great diaper and if you have a crappy cover it alters your thinking about the performance of the diaper itself.
You can have prefolds, the cheapest, most budget friendly diaper out there and have an awesome cover and get a better performance than the high end 50.00 diapers.
You might want to also factor in that you could have a light or heavy wetter in comparison to others. Have a child with thin or thick legs, which again alter the performance of the diaper. Long waist/short waist.

There are so many variables to consider when building a stash as your collecting testimonials. I would suggest several types/brands of diapers so you can feel out what is the best fit for YOUR baby.

To answer the question -- AIO's were my least favorite.


----------



## DizzyMissLizzy (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I don't like Swaddlebees. They're too trim, and we always, always had leaks.

WOW I love swaddlebees because they're trim and I think they're super absorbant. My dd is a heavy wetter and it still contains her!


----------



## Getz (May 22, 2005)

While I didn't hate them, Swaddlebee pockets never worked for us. Too narrow in the crotch = leak city. I just love their fitteds though.

Vermont Company Diapers were a big disappointment. Not very absorbant at all.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Ifluffedthree - everyone likes something different, so beware. For my dislikes - All Together Diaper's fitteds/AIO. Fit was just not great and take forever to dry. Also hold more stink than our other dipes.


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

HATE is a strong word, but Wonderoos OS pockets were my least favorite.

I HATE disposables


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I didn't really like Happy Heineys (to be fair, the ones I had may have been prints. I also didn't like the fit at all).
I didn't like Little Lambs aio's either, but I had a print. My friend who has solid ones loves them and says they work perfectly for her.

Other than that, with ds (started cd'ing at 5mos) I hated pf's. I also tried some fitteds/covers that I couldn't stand.
Hopefully that'll be different for the newborn this time around- cuz I bought a lot of fitteds!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Swaddlebees AIO did not work for us at all. It was a really bad fit I guess.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree* 

Please keep in mind as your building your stash, what works for some may be just the opposite for the person across the table. You may have the Best, Most popular, cutiest diapers purchased by many and it can be exactly what does not work for you, for many reasons.
You can have a great diaper and if you have a crappy cover it alters your thinking about the performance of the diaper itself.
You can have prefolds, the cheapest, most budget friendly diaper out there and have an awesome cover and get a better performance than the high end 50.00 diapers.
You might want to also factor in that you could have a light or heavy wetter in comparison to others. Have a child with thin or thick legs, which again alter the performance of the diaper. Long waist/short waist.

There are so many variables to consider when building a stash as your collecting testimonials. I would suggest several types/brands of diapers so you can feel out what is the best fit for YOUR baby.


This.

My least favorite diapers are actually Fuzzi Bunz. I am so glad that I only bought one of them even though I thought I would just adore these. I've found that snaps just annoy the heck out of me in general and that I can never get a really good fit out of my Fuzzi Bunz.

The diapering system I never thought I would enjoy is prefolds/covers and that's what I've liked the best.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

AIO's to me they never seem to come really clean i feel like the water doesn't get through them well or something .
i really disliked bum genius 3.0, they are not built to last, i was very dissapointed by them.
Gdiapers ugh it's a good idea gone bad.
gerber prefolds.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I really dislike bum genius 3.0 and swaddlebees pockets!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pat899* 
G-diapers... a waste, just a waste.

those and bumkins aio, the bumkins covers are good though

eta mother ease one size
my kid is very thin and they will never work right


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't stand the bum genius. The Velcro wore out right away and they leek a lot.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

BumGenius. I will gladly use the word HATE with those crap diapers. We got the originals and when my kids peed it went right through them as if they weren't even wearing them.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karamom* 
Can't stand the bum genius. The Velcro wore out right away and they leek a lot.

Yes! And the velcro! They wouldn't even stay on after just a few washes.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sagemomma* 
.
i really disliked bum genius 3.0, they are not built to last, i was very dissapointed by them.

Yep. I like the BGs, but never again will I pay full price for one.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Can I vote for two?







Kushies and Little Lambs. I would have been better off using no diaper and having less to wash.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

I despise pocket diapers (Apron Strings fleece, Ella's, FuzziBunz, Happy Heinys, SwaddleBees and Wonderoos OS). The elastic doesn't last at all, the material retains odors and microfibre inserts retain odors as well.

I did not like the old-style Rumpsters "special edition" AIO until I removed the fleece strips from them; the fleece strip just made them wick on the sides. I guess any diaper with polyester fleece is not one I want to use.


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

Baby Kangas. I couldn't get them to fit right at ALL, no matter what size DS was.


----------



## jennyfah (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisyem* 
HATE is a strong word, but Wonderoos OS pockets were my least favorite.

I HATE disposables

















:


----------



## Dark Aisling (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't like G Diapers, Fuzzi Bunz, or anything with velcro.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Bumkin covers with their "revolutionary" vent in the back... aka, a place for pee to leak out.

Wammies... found the whole hook system way too complicated and hard to undo.

Thirsties AIO, basically a pocket diaper because they leak with out an insert.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

The Happy Heiny's prints. They always leaked. I had a solid and it didn't leak but I couldn't use the prints. The Swaddlebees pocket was ok for pees if I used one of the Mother of Eden inserts I got with the Fuzzi Bunz we used. The Swaddlebees insert that came with the diaper was useless. Poops always leaked in it. I had a large so that may have been the problem. DS wore Medium FB's so the large SB was probably too big.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
Can I vote for two?







*Kushies* and Little Lambs. I would have been better off using no diaper and having less to wash.


I second that. DS has 10 of them and I only use them at home since they soak really fast and leak like crazy too. I rather stick with PF and a cover. That ALWAYS keeps the messes in.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

Baby Kangas - the insert that was supplied with them (a trifolded bamboo one) just doesn't cover the whole crotch - only about 2/3 of it - so if DS's penis was pointing slightly sideways, he just wet straight through. If I only folded it in half instead of trifolding, it didn't fit properly and bunched up between his legs.

And, I have to agree about the bumgenius wearing out quickly - I was hoping the diapers I bought would last through all my (future) children, but the elastic and velcro has already deteriorated to the point of no return, and the fabric is starting to rip along the seams.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Kushies... or Kooshies when I tried them. The diapers in combination with the wet pail I was using made be stop CDing. They were so leaky, and the pail was so heavy!

Now I love my fuzzi bunz.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I hated Fuzzi Bunz with ds1. They were just not a good fit for him. The rise was way too low in the size that fit his slender build. However, I now love them on ds2. So I think it really depends on the kid!

And I know they get mixed reviews, but we have the bumgenius 2.0 and 3.0 and love them. They've worked great for us and I haven't had the problems with wear that some moms have experienced.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Funny I've been so happy with Kushies. They were cheap ($6/each!) and hold pee and poop. They go on quick and on the run and if we put the velcro at just the right spot my boy can pull them up and down himself to try pottying. We've used them for a year and half and I've had to patch them at the pressure point of velcro only now. All those $25-$30 diapers have dissappointed me.


----------



## lashon20 (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuzzi Bunz - They did nothing but leak around the legs on my daughter. They also have a funky fit and the insert would always bunch up.

Happy Heiney Os snaps - Did nothing but leak around the legs on my daughter even with both inserts. There were too many snaps and they were complicated and I could never get a good fit.

Swaddlbees SS pockets - Did nothing but leak around the legs or out the snaps on my son. Also they are too trim and it's hard to stuff them. Surprisingly though the swaddlebee pocket with aplix works fine on him and doesn't leak.

Mums Bums Aios - Did nothing but leak on my daughter around the leg. Even though she's in the weight range they still leaked, I guess not a good fit.

Thirsties Aios - Did nothing but leak on my son around the legs and back even when I had them stuffed.

Blueberries with aplix - I love the snap versions but I hate their velcro. Their velcro is worse then BGs. I have to get one replaced with snaps when I get the money. The velcro is all curled up and the laundry tabs are curled up and the front velcro strip is all bent up. Now the velcro wont even stay on the laundry tabs and I've only had this diaper for two months. The velcro is the same way on their swaddlebees products also, just horrible.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chryseis* 
My least favorite diapers are actually Fuzzi Bunz. I am so glad that I only bought one of them even though I thought I would just adore these. I've found that snaps just annoy the heck out of me in general and that I can never get a really good fit out of my Fuzzi Bunz.

Same here. They just never fit dd quite right. Happy Heinies were way too bulky, didn't like those either.
Swaddlebees pockets, on the other hand, were great. As were GADs and some of the WAHM pockets we tried. Funny that the most popular dipes didn't work for us at all.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot kushies aio's. I didn't like them at all. Way too bulky in the crotch for ds (even though he fit great in a large FB at the time), and leaked like crazy.


----------



## HokieMum (Nov 3, 2003)

Kushies did not work for us. I also tried both Wonderoos and Mommy's touch one-size diapers and had horrible fit problems.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Dappi fitted so far have been useless for us. Way too leaky. Now, Dappi covers along with Thirsties and Proraps are my favorites.

Some would say Gerber prefolds, but they work great for us with a snappi. Love snappis. I also use the organic ones with a birdseye flat doubled up inside that. Not bulky at all and does the job well during the day for us. I save the rest of my OS fitted stash for going out and nighttimes.

We had to cloth diaper on a minuscule budget, and this is what has worked for us.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I have yet to hear a recommendation for the Dappi fitteds. Everybody just dislikes them and says that they are very leaky.

I have used the dappi velcro covers when DS was little and they were ok. Definetely not worth more than they cost since they wick out moisture from behind the velcro.


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

This probably really hurts my crunch-points on this board, but I hated prefolds. My kiddos hate sitting on the changing table--lots of crying and squirming are always involved. Trying to snappi a prefold was just not happening. Plus the bm poo always ran out the legs.

Anything with velcro--what a mess.

Any AIO. They just don't get clean enough for me.

I love me some Fuzzi Bunz though!!! They're quick, fast, easy to clean, don't leak unless I am severely negligent in diaper changing, and just don't seem to wear out, ever!


----------



## buttercupmama (Nov 29, 2008)

Another factor to consider is the stage baby is at. I couldn't stand prefolds with EBF poop. I tried for many months to make sure there were no gaps for poop to escape. Even the jellyroll wasn't enough. I bought a few fitteds and loved them. Then we started (baby led) solids and fitteds are just too much trouble. Prefolds have finally won me over after 8 1/2 months.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Googy* 
This probably really hurts my crunch-points on this board, but I hated prefolds. My kiddos hate sitting on the changing table--lots of crying and squirming are always involved. Trying to snappi a prefold was just not happening. Plus the bm poo always ran out the legs.

Anything with velcro--what a mess.

Any AIO. They just don't get clean enough for me.

I love me some Fuzzi Bunz though!!! They're quick, fast, easy to clean, don't leak unless I am severely negligent in diaper changing, and just don't seem to wear out, ever!

I am right there with you!! I am not a fan of PFs whatsoever... but give me a pocket with some snaps any day


----------



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Great list!! Thank you everyone!!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I don't care for the poo on legs as long as the cover keeps the mess in but other than that I totally agree that PFs don't keep bf-poop in.


----------



## Coconut Chronicles (Aug 31, 2006)

:


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

We started off with prefolds, snappis, and PUL covers (pro-rap). I would use _either_ a snappi _or_ a cover, but not both. I liked snappis for a while, then gradually grew to hate them as they snagged my clothes and bit my fingers, once drawing blood. I made a diaper belt and use that instead, now -- safer and less fuss for cover-less times.

On the prefolds, I bought a variety but grew to hate the thicker ones (4x8x4) because they take so long to dry. We're doing EC, and I always tried to change after every pee, so those extra layers were pointless. Thinner prefolds were fine, though, and I also think that flats are great.

Made my own pocket diapers and so I can see how they're tricky to get right, and it makes sense to me that so many people hate the big-name pocket diapers.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

you guys have me worried about all my expensive BGs!!!! i LOVE those diapers. i don't want them to fall apart







they hold everything in and i've never had a leak!

i actually had no trouble with Kushies (others are mentioning them.) as long as they're the right size, they work very nicely. however, they are falling apart!!! i got all mine used and they lasted until DS2's 4th month though (and some are hanging in there) so not bad.

i'm not a fan of prefolds or fitteds. i'm too lazy. however, we really like Motherease OS and Sandy's. they work really well...when i'm not lazy. i can't see them working as OS with small, or even average size, babies. it'd take a small baby forever to get into them!

i also find HH prints to be very bulky and stiff. they wick a little as well. i like the normal HH pockets though. they work nicely.


----------



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjjazzy* 
you guys have me worried about all my expensive BGs!!!! i LOVE those diapers. i don't want them to fall apart







they hold everything in and i've never had a leak!

i actually had no trouble with Kushies (others are mentioning them.) as long as they're the right size, they work very nicely. however, they are falling apart!!! i got all mine used and they lasted until DS2's 4th month though (and some are hanging in there) so not bad.

i'm not a fan of prefolds or fitteds. i'm too lazy. however, we really like Motherease OS and Sandy's. they work really well...when i'm not lazy. i can't see them working as OS with small, or even average size, babies. it'd take a small baby forever to get into them!

i also find HH prints to be very bulky and stiff. they wick a little as well. i like the normal HH pockets though. they work nicely.

Funny you wrote that about the BG because that is what I was leaning towards... those and some prefolds!!


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

I really didn't like my Motherease Sandys, not very absorbent and very bulky.

FWIW, I love my Wonderoos OS pocket, it's what I use now and have used them for awhile. Never any leaks and fit great, very trim also. (My babe is really chunky!)


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I was trying to think of a cd I have hated... I can only think of one I guess.. i have a fuzzibunz that is embroidered, but for some reason there is no extra pul behind the embroidery.. it wicks..


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Kissaluvs. They got crunchy and thin way too fast.


----------



## mermaidmama (Sep 17, 2008)

I dont like AIO's. They took forever to rinse and dry. And they just didnt fit my ds well........altho', he does have a bubble butt lol.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Bum genius one size 3.0

They always leaked and I bought them brand new. After too many issues, I have them to a friend who loves them for free.

I think they just didn't fit my DD well.


----------



## Mom2SammyJoe (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved my BGs at first, but that love is waning. I bought a dozen 2.0s on clearance when they came out with the 3.0s when DS was 10 months old. I then added 4 of the 3.0s. They work great, are easy to use, wash and stuff easily, and I never get leaks. I use the 3.0s at night with both inserts. I am bothered by how fast the velcro has worn out. I contacted the company, and they said the diapers are made to get ONE child from birth to potty learning. I don't even know if they will get my one child half that way, never mind the little one on the way. I like the concept, but they are two expensive for the time of use you get from them. New baby will get prefolds and Proraps.


----------



## levans (Jun 20, 2006)

I didn't like the BG 2.0s that I used on my daughter. I agree that the velcro wore out quickly and those darn microfiber inserts got so stinky! I switched to prefolds and Bummis and loved it. With the next baby I will do NOTHING SYNTHETIC!! Going to try cotton prefolds and fitteds with wool and Bummis covers.


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

Bum Genius 2.0, velcro wore out in about a year. I hear you can order more for free from the company, but I am not crafty and I couldn't put them on myself I'm sure.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Kissaluvs. But everyone else bows down to them so...yeah, must be me.


----------



## brennatsi (Jan 22, 2008)

I have fat round chunksters and Bumgenius OS was NEVER big enough around their bellies.
Blueberry pockets with Aplix: the aplix did NOT hold up well and it often rode up on my fatty's tender belly.

This is a great thread! I always wonder what people hated and why. I believe the one-star reviews on products are more useful than the five-star reviews!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Kissaluvs Contours--totally useless. Either put in the work of a prefold, or put in the money of a fitted.

Bumkins AIOs--leaky, slow-drying, and stink stank stunk

Swaddlebees pockets--Also leaky in the leg area

Happy Hineys pockets--didn't fit right at all, so tons of leg leaks

I really dislike BSWW covers, but the SuperBrites are okay.

I hate sposies.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Kissaluvs. But everyone else bows down to them so...yeah, must be me.









No, same here--but it's because I have a chunky-thighed heavy-wetter. They left red marks and were soaked front to back in 5 seconds.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bumkins AIO - Cute but leaked.

Kooshies - Leaked like crazy

Swaddlebees stuffable AIO - For some reason I have to wash and wash and wash and wash and wash to get them to smell clean.

Mutt 3SR - Snaps are confusing, rise is short, soaker is bulky and waaay too long for the diaper.

Whamies OS - Works well, but the hook thing is a lot of trouble.

Goodmama - Soaker is way to long on a tiny baby, it's bulky, it really doesn't hold anymore pee then my bamboo prefolds, the snaps leave horrible red marks.

My favorite two diapers of all time are by a HC called Cottage Babies. I have used those diapers until they are thread bare!


----------



## PatienceAndLove (Jan 5, 2008)

Glad to know that the cricketts I am lusting after have not made the list yet!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Bambineo OS

velcro bulky and not sticky enough
hard to get it to stay in the different sizes
just an all around weirdly made diaper


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

oh and kissaluvs...so much bulk for very little absorption


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the Bummis Whisper Wrap and Superbrite covers, but they do leave marks on her legs sometimes.

Did not care for Mother Ease Rikki Wrap... huge waistband that kept her from curling her legs up and leaked bm poos every time. All together way too big.


----------



## Smirkin (Jun 16, 2008)

After giving them chance after chance, I have finally put the *kissaluv fitteds* away for good. They always left red marks on my LO's thighs, and she's not that chunky IMO, and they also left marks and indentations all over her front and rear as if they were too small, but she is well within the weight range for that size.

I have to put in a good word for prefolds though...I've experimented with different synthetics, AIOs, and pockets trying to solve the bm poop problem, and while I will say those alternatives do hold the poop in better, I still love my prefolds the most. They always seem like the softest thing against her skin, are totally adjustable, absolutely hold the most in terms of absorbency, and I think there's nothing cuter than a little prefold-wrapped, diaper-pinned baby bottom


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

I HATE Motherease. Can't get stains out and don't fit and are not absorbant. ICK.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm with you guys on the kissaluvs. They held no pee and were still super bulky. I just don't have the love.

I also may as well have no diaper than a Thirsties AIO. They were the worst diaper I've ever tried. No matter what I stuffed or didn't stuff pee was everywhere. They were awful, and I really like AIOs for the most part.


----------



## jenmichelle99 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kushies and Bumkins AIO's. Ok for a small amount of pee, did not hold in poo at all.
Also didnt like the Motherease Airflow covers. They are bulky with small leg holes that leave marks.

I love Fuzzi Bunz, Thirsties covers, and Bummis super snap covers.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

ive never met a diaper i didnt like, even if i only liked it a little









but i suppose my least favourite has been fuzzibunz. i had one & sold it....

also~ i personally shy away from anything with PUL and tend to stick with wool & fleece covers.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

ive never met a diaper i didnt like, even if i only liked it a little









but i suppose my least favourite has been fuzzibunz. i had one & sold it....

also~ i personally shy away from anything with PUL and tend to stick with wool & fleece covers.


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

I HATED Happy Heinys- I DID NOT have prints and they leaked terribly anyway- right through the fabric as if they were a fitted! Horrible!

I also didn't like Drybees- not so much for function but more for fit- they are SO bulky! Talk about fluffy butt! I found it difficult to find clothes that fit nicely over them.

I also have a word about pfs- I disliked them until I really got right down to it and only used them for a week- no exceptions! That time period got me through the learning curve and allowed me the time to try nearly every fold until I found one that worked and kept everything contained. After that we had great luck with them!


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

bg 3.0 as well, i love them but they are wearing out







and my munchkin can undo them too easily







i dont think they are going to last through pl either if i can even use them that long with the way she pulls them off









I much prefer these: http://ittibitti.com.au/index.php?main_page=page&id=1 i am so in love! they are holding up great look great, almost as trim as a sposie but hold well and have a super funky velvet outer







not sure if you can get them in the us though but they are incredible!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

BG One size and HH prints


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

HH prints, Fuzzi Bunz, and Swaddlebees pockets. Tried and hated them all - especially the Swaddlebees.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't care for HH.

I acutally love Fuzzibunz the best. I'm suprised to see how many folks dislike them. They fit my DS really well. He has chunky monkey legs.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
I really don't like the wonderoo OS pocket... we get horrible wing droop and it just fits all sorts of funky.

We had the same experience with those! I wondered if I was snapping them wrong, because the wing droop was the worst I have ever seen. Totally unusable for us.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
We had the same experience with those! I wondered if I was snapping them wrong, because the wing droop was the worst I have ever seen. Totally unusable for us.

I'm SO glad its not just me!!!! I am wondering if they will fit him better when he is bigger around? We only have 1 so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I was really disappointed with Baby Kangas. I want to love them - they're Canadian like me, and I love JamTots - but Baby Kangas + my DD = serious wing droop.

HH prints - loved the prints, hated the wicking. I used the cool dragon print one anyway b/c I loved it so much. I also found that they didn't last when machine dried - they developed holes around the leg casings.

Kushies AIOs - they seemed to hold everything, but fell apart after a few months of normal use.

And Berryplush AIOs (sorry again JamTots) - loved the idea, but they gave even my super-skinny girl red marks around her legs.


----------



## mrs*kewpie*pie (Mar 1, 2009)

i really didn't like fuzzibunz. i know a lot of people love em but i'm not a fan.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
I was really disappointed with Baby Kangas. I want to love them - they're Canadian like me, and I love JamTots - but Baby Kangas + my DD = serious wing droop.

Kushies AIOs - they seemed to hold everything, but fell apart after a few months of normal use.


what is wing droop? i like my baby kangas so far, esp. with BG inserts.

my kushies AIOs are falling apart too.







we've had them for about 2 years though and they were gently used when i got them, so not TOO bad. not great either.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs*kewpie*pie* 
i really didn't like fuzzibunz. i know a lot of people love em but i'm not a fan.

Me too! Tehy are impossible to keep from wicking. They need a border and gussets. I think once a fuzzi bun user sees Bum genius, thirsties or other styles they may realize Fuzzi buns are not so great. I will never buy another one agian. Plus they are not even made in the USA anymore







:


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

I HATE HAPPY HEINYS







(can you tell i really hate them) they leak, they fall apart and the customer service is SO BAD!!!

there im done


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tjjazzy* 
what is wing droop? i like my baby kangas so far, esp. with BG inserts.

DD is very slim, and when the snaps were done up, the inside "wings" (the far ends of the top part with the snaps) would slip down inside the diaper, and then the leg casings would start to gape. You can guess the rest.

I think they've overhauled them since we used them a couple of years ago however!


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

I hated Happy Heinys. They leaked from the beginning. Despite being my least favorite, and least used diaper, the elastic wore out very early on. When I emailed them about a diaper replacement they offered to "fix the elastic" Which only made the diaper work worse than it did in the first place. Other companies (such as BumGenius) that I have contacted about diaper problems, offered to replace the entire diaper. No questions asked. I just never liked my Happy Heiny, and their customer service made me dislike them even more.


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katie9143* 
I HATE HAPPY HEINYS







(can you tell i really hate them) they leak, they fall apart and the customer service is SO BAD!!!

there im done

















: I didn't see this before... I agree.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
DD is very slim, and when the snaps were done up, the inside "wings" (the far ends of the top part with the snaps) would slip down inside the diaper, and then the leg casings would start to gape. You can guess the rest.

I think they've overhauled them since we used them a couple of years ago however!

ohhh ok, i know what you mean. i hate that but that only happened when DS2 was quite a bit younger. he's a very big boy at 5 months and it's not really an issue now.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I thought I would love PFs, and I really dislike them!!! DD got red bumps when wearing the PFs for one day. I guess it's from the pee staying next to her skin versus being wicked away.

I actually love my BG 3.0s! I don't dry mine in the dryer (just the inserts), so maybe that's why I've had luck with mine. But I haven't been using them that long, either. DH even loves them.

I disliked the BSWW covers. They are just too stiff and I didn't like the fit around the legs. I loved the Thirsties covers best of all. Great adjustable fit. Love the leg gussets. I have two Litewraps covers and these fit a little weird, too, and are stiff. I'd only buy Thirsties from now on as far as covers go.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Swaddlebees newborn fitted.
I had one of these because I bought a few diapers to check out when deciding what to do for our newborn stash. I loved this diaper but couldn't justify the price so we went with Kissaluvs before DD arrived.

The swaddlebees fell off DD every single time. I have no idea how it kept coming off, but it did. I'm so glad I didn't base my stash on these.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Am I too late to join in?

Dh says anything with velcro. They were fine themselves but it wears out too fast and they are scratchy and come open.

Myself - BG's - the original ones from about 3 years ago and I am not too fond of the Kissaluvs contours, although I like the fabric and got a fitted and really like it. Also, I've been drooling over Sugar Peas Wool covers for years and finally bought one and I am so disappointed. I got a medium when my daughter was only 3 months and it was too small around the thighs, cutting into them, and they leak when compressed so I can't take her out in it either.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

i cant really say ive tried anything i hate yet... i guess the closest ive come to "hate" is the bg 3.0 . and really it was just that i was disappointed with the velcro wearing out. the fit and everything was fine.

wanted to add that i always hand washed these and hung to dry. we don't have a washer so i hand wash my pockets and covers to make the wash loads smaller.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh no!

I'm in the middle of planning a newborn stash, and Swaddlebees fitteds and Sugar Peas were going to play a major role! Guess maybe I'll just buy one of each and see.

You know, I've been using my BG 3.0 for as long as they've been on the market, albeit not in heavy rotation, and I have never, ever had a leak, or had the velcro get messy on them. Maybe they just haven't been washed enough to ruin the velcro.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm not really a fan of AIOs. I am much happier with a regular old prefold covered with a bright Thirsties.


----------



## mama2wes (Jan 19, 2008)

I really don't like the bumgenius one size. the velcro ripped in the middle of the diaper. they always makes a diaper chain in the wash. I also didn't like the kissaluvs fitteds. cute colors, but both products gave my kid the worst rashes and didn't fit right or feel soft after being washed. big waste of money. I use only prefolds and good quality covers now. we will be usein gmore wool covers with the next baby.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Kissaluvs. But everyone else bows down to them so...yeah, must be me.

















: You're not the only one.

The ruffles around the legs always sneak out from under the cover and cause pee seepage.

I also hate snaps.


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

I hate how Happy Heinys inserts always stick out and can rub against baby's skin.

Also, I'm surprised that a lot of people dislike BumGenius one size diapers. I have the velcro ones for more than a year and while not in new condition, they work perfectly. I love the snap ones more. I like snaps in general because my daughter can't rip them off yet.


----------

